# Gabby



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am starting this post for LaurieB. 

Gabby was her foster for two years. She was a dog who had never known love, comfort, or a life without fear. Laurie and her family showed her that you can have fun, be treated well, and not asked for anything in return. Gabby gave slow, steady baby step progress. 

For anyone who has not lived with a truly fearful dog-one who may never be totally "normal" to other people-there is a beauty in their soul that is their imperfection, in human terms, but is their gift to us as well. 

Thank you Gabby and thank you Laurie and family for giving this girl two years of unconditional positive acceptance. 

Laurie's daughter took this the morning that Gabby left. She is with her puppy, Maggie Mae. It is a beautiful picture:









*Prayer of Saint Francis of Assisi
Lord, make me an instrument of your peace.
Where there is hatred, let me sow love;
where there is injury,pardon;
where there is doubt, faith;
where there is despair, hope;
where there is darkness, light;
and where there is sadness, joy.

O Divine Master, grant that I may not so much seek
to be consoled as to console;
to be understood as to understand;
to be loved as to love.
For it is in giving that we receive;
it is in pardoning that we are pardoned;
and it is in dying that we are born to eternal life. Amen 
*


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have not stopped thinking of Gabby all week and I have no words to express the sadness I feel.

She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

She really is beautiful! I am so sad it had to be this way...
RIP Gabby, run free special girl!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for giving everything to sweet Gabby. Prayers for you as you go through this difficult time. Lucky Gabby.. to have had you as her loving angel. Now she can be yours. Rest in peace, wonderful Gabby.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Gabby was a beautiful girl - rest in peace, Gabby


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I read the other thread just now and I am heartbroken for you at this result. The fact that she was so close to being found is more than very sad but the fact that she was drawn to the scents that meant so much to her is a testament to the love she was given while fostered. She did very well to survive on her own for so long and I believe she was still looking to regain that security which is something to hold dear for a dog with her issues.

RIP,







beautiful Gabby. You were loved and will always be in the thoughts of many people.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Run free and without fear baby girl.


Laurie, my heart is breaking for you. I can not even imagine the pain that you are in. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

After seeing this post I went to go read her story. Such tragedy! At least for a time she knew happiness and that is more than is given to far too many. Be at peace Laurie. What happened to her was beyond your powers both before and after her time with you. You gave her love and healing for as long as you could and there is much to be said about that. We know who she will be waiting for at the bridge.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a heartbreaking story. So tragic. But thanks to Laurie and her family at least Gabby knew love and security for the last two years of her life.

My sympathy goes to Laurie, her family and all those who loved this beautiful girl.








Rest in Peace sweet Gabby, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so deeply saddened to hear of Gabbys loss. Her story has touched at all and my sympathy to Laurie and her family. 
Rest in Peace sweet Gabby.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The fund in Gabby's memory will be for another dog in need and will have nothing to do with Brightstar. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Kathy - could you please post a little more about this?

Who would administer the fund? Is it a one-off, or ongoing initiative? What dogs would be eligible? 

Thank you


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

dd I am new at this and have asked Laurie what she would want, I think she needs a little time to think about it.

The wonderful AC man just called me and he has Gabby and will be taking her to get cremated. Danni has made the arrangements for her cremation.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Gabby









You are gone but not forgotten


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is so sad and tragic...

It always makes me wonder why dogs cannot understand that there is a good life out there for them and they undermine their own success somehow. I have seen it happen in rescue in spite of best human efforts.

Gabby was lucky to have two wonderful years, she was lucky to have you Laurie.

Run free pretty girl (what a beautiful picture)...


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Who was Gabby? I was looking for her story, but could not find it. Maybe Jean could post a link to it?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, Richard, here you go: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=733539&page=0&fpart=1

Maybe kathyb would want to fill in more.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The story is in the rescue section: Lost and found


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I just read the full story about Gabby. How sad that she was so close to being found. 

Gabby was fortunate to be in a safe place the past two years. Her story may save other dog's lives.

My heart goes out to all of you involved with Gabby.

RIP, dear Gabby.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

After seeing this thread I went to the Rescue Section (Lost & Found) to read about Gabby also. How very, very sad and difficult this must be for Laurie. My deepest sympathies go out to her and all the people who tried to help find Gabby. May she rest in peace and run free at the bridge.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Jean you have it so right about how special these type of dogs are. 

Kathy I don't know what I would have done without you, you were my rock, my shoulder to cry on and you will never know how much strength you gave me, Becca and Sam during this time. My daughters amazed me with the things they put themselves through last week, I can't imagine many 17 years olds doing what they did. My son, Brandon, the one man Gabby trusted also coming out on his day off, trying to help find her. The wonderful people that we met in Utica, from the Recycling Center and the Water Treatment plant that talked to us almost daily - there are a lot of animal lovers on Wurz Avenue.

To Gabby Girl, I love you, miss you and in time I know the final vision I have of you will disappear and I'll remember your smiles. Your silly dance you would do for Sam when she had popcorn, how gentle your sweet kisses were and how content you were to watch the chipmunks playing in the back yard on nice days. I knew that first night you were out there on your own, you would go to the tracks, the train whistles reminding you of home. . . . . . 

Rest in peace sweetie, you truly left your pawprints on my heart. . .


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Laurie, I just saw this and am so deeply sorry. Please take care. <Hugs>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh that is so sad. I cannot imagine how heartbroken Laurie is.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest symapathies to all who are mouring the loss of this special girl


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Laurie,

I just received a message about Gabby, and I'm so sorry to you and your family. I remember your posts about Gabby and how much you treasured her. I can also identify with the pain of your loss.

The story about the little boy with her photo in his room for two years is understandable. She was very very beautiful. 

A dog that nobody else wanted, a dog that had almost zero chance to know the love of a family, and you made the ultimate difference in her life when you took her in. And right now, if she were here, I'm sure she'd tell you, that what really mattered to her in the end, is that somebody gave a **** about her. Feel proud. 

Big hug,
Donna and gang


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

I too had been following this story and was so saddened to learn the ending. When things like this happen I just try and tell myself all of the good I got out of it before the end, and I realize that there was so much to be thankful for. It doesn't make it any easier right now, but I do believe there is fairness and balance in each or our lives and that these dogs we try so hard to save have such a better life because of it, however long that may be. I also know that they make our lives even better for however long they're with us. Bless you, your family and the network of helpers that were involved with Gabby.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you again everyone.

Donna, I can only hope that your Millie is showing Gabby how to trust and be happy again. Millie was a wonderful girl and I'm sure she has taken Gabby under her wings. . . . . 

Gabby girl if tears could build a stairway and memories a lane, I’d walk right up to heaven and bring you home again.

Thank you Danni for sending her home today, it means a lot.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know the story, but I'm saddened by the loss, may she rest in peace, and may God comfort those nearest and dearest to her!!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Oh my! I just stumbled across this thread. How terribly sad. Even though I had never met Gabby, I always had a soft spot in my heart for this beautiful girl.

Laurie, I am so deeply sorry for your (and your family's) loss. Please accept my heartfelt sympathies. {{{HUGS}}}</span>


----------



## ryeguy355 (Apr 21, 2008)

gabby.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Laurie,

I just returned from vacation and saw this thread. I am so, so sorry about Gabby. What a terrible tragedy. Perhaps she and her look-alike, Kai, are playing somewhere together now. 

I hope you and your family are doing ok. This really is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you everyone. There are good days and bad days. It still doesn't seem real. I used to love hearing the train whistles, now they make me cringe.

I do smile when I see somethings that happened when Gabby escaped have heldped save or find another dog. Findtoto is a wonderful service for find lost companions and worked already since posted on the board. Because of the Gabby Fund kathyb started, she was able to save a Murfreesboro WGSD that will be named Gabe in Gabby's honor.


----------

